# Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken



## Handballer (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich fahre ab dem 18.08. für 11 Tage in oben genannten Park. Da es sich um einen Familienurlaub handelt ist meine Angelzeit natürlich sehr stark reglementiert! Meine Frage ist jetzt wo bekomme ich Köder her, welche Angelmethoden sind am erfolgsversprechendsten bzw welche Angelstellen! Ich habe bestimmt noch mehr Fragen, aber das soll es erst mal für den Anfang sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Handballer (4. August 2014)

*AW: Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken*

Kann oder will mir keiner Weiterhelfen?


----------



## Ra.T (4. August 2014)

*AW: Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken*

Hallo...,
es sind wohl alle im Urlaub.

Aber mal im Ernst.
http://www.visplanner.nl/?zoom=10&clat=51.527090&clng=3.794881&pois=3

Such dir einfach einen in deiner Nähe aus.
Für Angelstellen könntest du mal im Wolfsbarschtrööt schauen und fragen. 
Ich würde einfach auf, oder an die Seebrücke gehen und dann seeseitig mein Glück versuchen. Brücke landseitig brauchst du (glaub ich) den Zeefispass. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn das so nicht stimmt.
Ich wünsch dir viel Spass.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## DJ-Sancho (4. August 2014)

*AW: Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken*

Hallo handballer!
Einen angelladen findest du in Colijnsplaat in der havenstraat. Gute angelstellen sind entweder am park eigenen strand in der brandung und am neeltje jans direkt an der brücke der delta werke!

Lg

Sancho


----------



## Handballer (4. August 2014)

*AW: Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken*

Alles klar, danke schön, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens schonmal wo ich Material und Köder bekomme. Den WB Thread habe ich auch schon durchsucht sowie diverse andere, kenn mich dort nur überhaupt nicht aus. Erst mal danke schön.


----------



## Handballer (4. August 2014)

*AW: Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken*

@Sancho. danke schön. Wie sieht das denn mit Wurfentfernung in der Brandung aus? Zumindest ungefähr, oder ist das Tiden und Uhrzeitabhängig?


----------



## Ra.T (4. August 2014)

*AW: Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken*

Hallo...,
 so noch mal nachgeschaut und korrigiere mich selbst:
 Die Ooosterschelde gehört zu den Küstengewässern und dort darf man mit 2 Angeln mit jeweils max. 3 Haken ohne Schein angeln. Würmer buddeln ist nur mit Visspass erlaubt.
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Handballer (5. August 2014)

*AW: Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken*

Super, vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## hydrophil (5. August 2014)

*AW: Roompotpark Kamperland Angelstellen/-techniken*

zum wuermerbuddeln braucht man nur einen zeevisspast.

wer ausserhalb der ausgewiesenen spitvakken graebt wird sofort erschossen.

nimm ne spinnrute mit. am boden werden derzeit ueberwiegend krabben gefangen.


----------

